# [OT] Aussie gamers



## Tetsuwan (Apr 19, 2002)

Firstly, big apologies if I have put this thread in the wrong forum.  Just put it down to me being the ill-informed new guy.  

I know there are a few Aussies running around these boards (or so I've heard), but I was wondering how many Canberra gamers we have online.

A few friends and I are looking to broaden our role-play horizons and were hoping to find out if there are any gaming groups etc in the Aussie capital that we can join up with.

Any help wil be appreciated.....


----------



## Tetsuwan (Apr 19, 2002)

Bumpity Bump

Yeah, I'm the persistent type.....


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2002)

Yup, wrong furmu! 

I'll slide it over into Gamers Seeking Gamers for you.


----------



## The Furious Puffin (Apr 19, 2002)

I live in Canberra, but my gaming *group* is currently a disorganized shambles.

As such, I would be looking for a game  I'm at first year ANU. 

Also ANU has a Living Greyhawk group, but that is living greyhawk and may not be what you are looking for (I know I'm not)


----------



## jakal (Apr 20, 2002)

What do you guys play? what are you looking to play?

Also try posting to CanberraGamesDays@yahoogroups.com if you want to contact more people.

Jakal


----------



## Nik_the_Pig (Apr 21, 2002)

*Just what I'm looking for!*

I'm a keen Canberra Gamer looking for a new group but I do have a minor problem...

1. I'm a shift worker. ie I can't make a regular time each week.

The group I'm with at the moment is made up of old friends but due to point 1. and the fact I feel the group is over crowded...

(7 + GM, but when I'm not the GM and we're friends, who do you tell to nick off. If I was the GM I'd tell the bloke who can't make it when every one else can - oh, that's me! Just as well I'm not the GM)

... I'm looking for a new group. So...

Anyone keen to meet at a pub some time to discuss if they want to start up a new group??


----------



## Tetsuwan (Apr 22, 2002)

*Cool....*

Just when I thought that this thread was dead (and go away for a couple of days) you guys show up.  Sorry for my delayed reply.

Our group consists of about 6 players though we are losing a few ppl for various reasons. We also meet irregularly and we are hoping to put a stop to that.

So far we have been 3e players only, though a couple of us are looking to branch out. We have a RTTOEE campaign running, but as I said earlier, that is irregular (due to the GM having an overly busy schedule).

Basically I'm looking to organise a 3e game that will meet on an regular(semi) basis, be it weekly, fortnightly, monthly.  I'm not really fussed on any particular setting (forgotten realms, greyhawk, home-brewed).  I'm just looking for good roleplayers, and a fun game.

Thanks Jakal for the groups link, I'll certainly be along to have a look.

Nik: I'd be interested in meeting up for a beer and a chat about game prospects.  Jakal, Puffin, would you be interested also?

You can contact me via the enboards email link........


----------



## The Furious Puffin (Apr 27, 2002)

*Bump*

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Nik_the_Pig (Apr 28, 2002)

Likewise.


----------

